# Wpa2 personal help



## asipper (Oct 9, 2011)

Can someone please help me.  I'm trying to connect to a wifi network that is secured by WPA2 Personal.  Can someone please give me an idiot proof guide.  I've read the handbook but it doesn't seem to be working.  I using BSD 8.2.  It's very in convient to be hard wired


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 9, 2011)

Make sure your wireless device driver is loaded in your kernel. Hopefully it's already in the GENERIC kernel.  If it's not you can recompile a new kernel with the driver added or load it as a dynamic kernel module in /boot/loader.conf.

Add something like this to /etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
wlans_ral0="wlan0" # replace ral0 with your device
```

Add something like this to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
        ssid="YourSSIDHere"
        psk="YourPasswordHere"
}
```

`# /etc/rc.d/netif restart` or reboot.


----------



## asipper (Oct 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention that it is an Airport Extreme router thing. Says my ssid is: abcd efg'h iasfgs.  Would I put an underscore _ between each space and would I include the apostrophe?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2011)

asipper said:
			
		

> Would I put an underscore _ between each space and would I include the apostrophe?


No and yes.


----------



## mybox_and (Apr 14, 2013)

A lot of thanks for advice. I've read a huge amount of information, but didn't find an applicable solution. Your advice is really simple and it WORKS). I have tiny question, the command `# /etc/rc.conf/netif restart` doesn't work, `# /etc/rc.d/netif restart` works. Owing to you I've learned another one command.:stud
Many thanks one more time.


----------

